# broken wrist in plaster cast



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative

Judy

ps left wrist :hunf:


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

OUCH! No, I can't say that I have ever knitted/crocheted or anything like that with a cast - I have been blessed to have not had to wear any sort of cast since I was 5 or 6 y/o. (Knocking on wood now)

Good luck with it, when you feel up to giving it a try.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hello Rossi, have been thinking of you. are you still in pain. so sorry you are laid up. can't think of anything worse than not being able to use my hands. Except perhaps my tongue.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

No cast but my elbow was broken - the therapist considered any exercise, including knitting and crocheting, to be good for keeping mobility. It was very painful at first but keeping at it did help and was less painful as the weeks went by. In the end I did regain full use of my arm. I had to go for therapy every day too and I am sure that was the most helpful (but not as enjoyable)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


Years ago, my mother broke her right wrist (she was right-handed) and had a cast from the base of her fingers to her elbow. She used the sewing machine and made clothes for my girls while in the cast. Sounds like crocheting is just the thing to keep your fingers nimble and mobile. They're probably feeling weak from lack of use.
Good luck...hope you heal very quickly!!
JuneK


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

had thumb surgery (twice) several years ago and i got out the crocheting and the therapist said it was a great thing to do....couldn't manage to knit with a broken wing, but crocheting was possible.... 

have you got one of those manacure wax machines? when the cast comes off, it is THE best for comforting warmth all the way thru.... i could get my hand in all the way past my wrist and i dipped and dipped and wrapped in hot towel til it would all cool off....then do it all again! hope everything heals well....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel for you! I managed to break my left wrist a few years ago. At the time, I was home alone. Couldn't knit or crochet - the angle of the cast put that hand completely out of use. I had to type - one-handed - all my school assignments; I'd gone back to school upon retirement. I had to go bra-less; my son was willing to help me get it off after the cast was put on, but there was no way he was about to help me into it daily! It was full winter; I needed to use a coat that buttoned - no zip - and had no knit cuffs inside. Couldn't cook, so I signed up for meal-on-wheels, but - being outside their delivery limit - I had to stop by and pick it up on my way home from class every evening. 

The most disheartening part was when the cast came off. Never having broken anything before, I had no idea that my wrist wouldn't be back to normal as soon as the bleeping cast was removed! I was astonished to find it nearly useless for days longer! Once I got back to knitting, I could only knit or crochet for very short periods of time, before the aching became too great. Stubbornly refused all anti-pain drugs, too.

But it healed. It's a full inch larger around than the other, but it works very well. When I'm not online, I knit for hours on end. Yours will heal too; just be a patient patient. :-D


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Rossi, I definitely feel your pain!! I broke my right wrist abt 18 months ago, they didn't put it in a cast because they had to do surgery. I hope you will get the use back, and keep wiggling those fingers!! If you can hold a hook, try some simple crochet, or if you can brace the needle, you might even try knitting. Main thing here is to NOT GIVE UP!!


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I feel for you! I managed to break my left wrist a few years ago. At the time, I was home alone. Couldn't knit or crochet - the angle of the cast put that hand completely out of use. I had to type - one-handed - all my school assignments; I'd gone back to school upon retirement. I had to go bra-less; my son was willing to help me get it off after the cast was put on, but there was no way he was about to help me into it daily! It was full winter; I needed to use a coat that buttoned - no zip - and had no knit cuffs inside. Couldn't cook, so I signed up for meal-on-wheels, but - being outside their delivery limit - I had to stop by and pick it up on my way home from class every evening.
> 
> The most disheartening part was when the cast came off. Never having broken anything before, I had no idea that my wrist wouldn't be back to normal as soon as the bleeping cast was removed! I was astonished to find it nearly useless for days longer! Once I got back to knitting, I could only knit or crochet for very short periods of time, before the aching became too great. Stubbornly refused all anti-pain drugs, too.
> 
> But it healed. It's a full inch larger around than the other, but it works very well. When I'm not online, I knit for hours on end. Yours will heal too; just be a patient patient. :-D


Jessica Jean i can't imagine how hard it must have been for you to cope alone. I feel so dependant on my family, mainly husband who has two left thumbs especially where bra is concerned! i feel so frustrated when i feel things are not done properly - and feel guilty because I should be grateful fo the help. I am a fast touch typist and typing with one finger is trying. it must have taken you hours to do your assignments. so pleased that you are ok now and thank you for your support.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Rossi, I definitely feel your pain!! I broke my right wrist abt 18 months ago, they didn't put it in a cast because they had to do surgery. I hope you will get the use back, and keep wiggling those fingers!! If you can hold a hook, try some simple crochet, or if you can brace the needle, you might even try knitting. Main thing here is to NOT GIVE UP!!


Pattys its 10 days since I broke wrist and its still v painful, but I wont give up. I can ,and have to wriggle my fingers but they feel as though they have no strength in them, I will see if I can hold hook to try crochet. I'll let you know how I get on

:shock:


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. This forum is great and now I have lots of time for browsing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Keep a strong knitting needle handy ... for scratching under the cast, when no one's looking!

Be patient, you'll be back to knitting/crocheting. For now, you can troll online for lovely patterns to make after it's all better.


----------



## frizzping (Apr 9, 2011)

aw rossi how frustarating for you xx hope it heals quickly and soon xxx have you tried knitting with your feet? how did you do it?,
trawl the internet for projects and in five weeks time you can go like the clappers!!! take care xx


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL..

Owie is what comes to mind..
After one female surgery I had...I was told to lay low and not do much...well that didn't set well with me..So I called a friend and off to the nursery we went...Bedding plants for my yard of course...I drove but did not lift anything heavier than my car keys..well my husband flipped out that I drove LOL..
He called my doctor and demanded he make me stay in bed ...etc..MY doctor told him...well ..knowing Camilla ..she will do only what she thinks she can do and if it hurts enough ..she will stop LOL...told him huh?

Point is do what you feel you can do and if it hurts stop.

God Bless you for a speedy recovery.

Camilla



boring knit said:


> Hello Rossi, have been thinking of you. are you still in pain. so sorry you are laid up. can't think of anything worse than not being able to use my hands. Except perhaps my tongue.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

I actually knit with a cast. Fortunately, it was my left wrist that was broken. Also cut and sewed a denim quilt. Funny to see me using my cast to hold down the ruler while cutting with the rotary cutter.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


Oh geez...same wrist I broke about 4 years ago...keep those fingers moving and hold your arm up in the air to keep it from swelling, prop it up on pillow at nighttime. Only thing I can suggest for knitting is to put your needle between your arm and body and see if you can hold it still and knit with your right hand..will be slow! 
Take pain meds for the pain! every 4 hours, before the pain kicks in..this worked for me. 
I still have some stiffness and mobility problems in my left wrist, but I had to have surgery on it with pins put in, and went to physiotherapy for weeks afterwards. Still have to stretch my hand when it gets stiff.
Get well soon!

June


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

ouch so sorrry!


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be right there casted with you come Thurs. I'm having carpal tunnel surgery. I sit here thinking "What can I get sone before Thurs?"
Will be casted for 2-3 weeks, then a splint 4-6 more weeks and physical therapy.
I hope I can get back to projects as sson as that splint comes off!
Hope you heel and get back to creating soon!


----------



## Loves2Knit (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope you heal quickly with less and less pain. Ask your Dr. first to make sure you don't do more harm than good with knitting and crocheting with the cast on. You certainly don't want to be in that cast longer than is absolutely necessary.


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

I broke my arm last fall and continued to knit with the plaster cast on. A little awkard (and painful) at first, but it can be one. Good luck!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I did manage to crochet with my right (dominant) wrist in a cast as well as with my left arm (shoulder to fingers) in a cast (not at the same time thankfully!!!). Takes a little patience, but it can be done.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I did my hand a week ago - my cast keeps snagging my knitting, so I cant really try. Mine is supposed to come off next week, get x-ray, then probably re-cast. I'm going to make SURE they keep it smooth next time!!!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

OH! how I sympathise. My hand in casts and splints for 9 weeks now and 3 more to go after thumb reconstruction surgery. I am addicted to knitting and suffering severe withdrawal symptoms . Spend my days redoing my knitting room and yarn stash,or going thru books for new projects. Have a list a mile long and cant wait to get started.Can finally move my wrist enough to do one or two rows of plain garter stitch,then rest on ice bags as part of my physical therapy routine.Those 2 rows are the best part of the day.
Hang in there,time will pass,it just seems like forever.Good luck,Dee


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I broke my left arm just above the wrist. I told the Dr. do not put any part of the cast on my thumb.(had pain from my factory job) Sure it will be fine they said) Within a day my thumb hurt worse than the break. So went back Drs gone you will have to deal with it. Sooo my little daughter and I cut it off with wire cutters I spent the whole time using the brace. After a few days did plastic canvas to start then moved on to crochet and knit. The other plus was if I was careful I could take it off I could take a shower. The Dr was not happy but he should have listened and in the end I healed much faster than expected.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


I broke my left wrist this past winter, had to be casted for 8 weeks. I did manage to knit w/ it by resting my broken wrist (the left one) on my lap & did most of the motion with my right. I was not as speedy as I usually am, and at first the stitches were not as even as I usually knit, but I would have went bonkers had I not been able to knit. As long as you are not left handed you should be able to devise a way to crochet. Trial and error, I guess. Praying that you heal swiftly!


----------



## iknit4u (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't broken wrists but did have carpel tunnel surgery a few yrs back.Surgery was on Fri and I told the amused staff that I would continue to knit.The dressing covered my hand to about the second knuckle and was very bulky.When I went back for dsg. change on Monday I informed them that I had finished the baby blanket I was working on and was a good ways into a second one.This was my second surgery(had the other one done some yrs before)and this wrist healed much faster.Infact they were amazed because it had been a difficult surgery but I very much believe that the constant gentle motion had alot to do with it.If you cannot crochet try to find something else that will provide the same kind of gentle exercise.iknit4u


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


There is a device on the market to help people with problems like yours, let me see if I book marked the site.
Suzie


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


I Judy, last August I received a spiral fracture to my right hand, and I'm right handed. In order to MOVE THINGS ALONG, I got out my loom  It certainly speeded things up for me. It allowed me to be creative, as well able to feel useful again  I started looming baby hats for charity. Good Luck in your recovery, and start slow  GAil


----------



## JaneK (Jul 19, 2011)

I broke my left wrist 4 years ago. I was lucky not to have a hard cast but I have a huge plate and 7 screws in there. My wrist is now 1/2 inch larger than the other. I was in a soft cast-like thing for a month or so then wore a brace for awhile. They told me to move my fingers as much and as often as I could manage. I didn't attempt to knit or crochet but I had a little ball that I'd squeeze or I'd just wiggle my fingers most of the time. I had the greatest PT guy and I can now do anything I did before except button anything easily. For some reason I can only button with my left hand and it's still difficult. Weird. Good luck!


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

klm49 said:


> Rossi said:
> 
> 
> > Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> ...


Type in Stitch simply knitting aid.

You might be able to use this device to crochet too.
Suzie


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


I feel for you. I had a cast on my left arm and hand a while back and couldn't do it. I'm left handed. Just keep the fingers going and if you have a little almond oil, warm it a little and put your fingers into it. It will keep them soft and supple while waiting for that cast to come off. Good luck!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

poor you how frustrating


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

After an appendoctomy, I had complications and was hooked up to an IV. One day after the pain meds kicked in, a nurse came in and found me with one hand connected to the IV and the other hand shaving my leg which was propped up on the bathroom sink. Needless to say, that was when I was much younger! 

Debbie


----------



## PegFACS (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh no!I broke scaphoid and ulna 3 weeks ago. Because my thumb is also casted I can't knit.Have tried, but couldn't. Tried all sorts of ways to hold needles and all sizes of needles. Tried to crochet, but wasn't happy with the results. I still go to my knitting group, however.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

No personal experience with broken arm/wrist. When Mom broke her right wrist, the Dr. was surprised how well she recovered. She crocheted a LOT thru the pain to rehab her wrist.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

I had to switch to quilting and cross stitch about 10 years ago while I had a cast on from a bad car wreck. All left handed, and I am right handed. Kept me from going totally crazy while I healed for nearly 3 months. Slow and steady wins the race, and keeps your mind occupied.....

Sorry you're having to go through this. After 10 days, the pain should have ended. Is your cast too tight? Ask your doctor. I had that happen when I broke an arm once.

Yes, I am a klutz. No, my DH did not beat me, doctor.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH poor baby!! OUCH.
Heal quickly please.

Now let's see how we can do this. Maybe crochet will be easier. Give that a try.

So sorry for you.
Linda


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

PattyH said:


> I actually knit with a cast. Fortunately, it was my left wrist that was broken. Also cut and sewed a denim quilt. Funny to see me using my cast to hold down the ruler while cutting with the rotary cutter.


And did you use the needles to scratch inside the cast? When one of my kids got her leg cast off there was a knitting needle in there.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


Just recently a member mentioned the "eleggant hooks" to help with crotcheting. Since your left wrist is in the cast the hook will be in your right hand. Yes? You can actually make the egg shaped handle by using a darning egg and cutting a hole in the egg to insert the needle. But if you want to keep your fingers nimble, use a squeeze ball. I use these after I have been knitting too long. Helps to keep the fingers from cramping up.

Happy ooking.

Becca


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I feel your pain. I broke my right wrist 6.5 years ago. I had to have surgery Plates & pins in hand because when it broke I split the bone length wise & also broke two wedged shape pieces off. I was lucky the dr. who did the surgery was a hand & wrist ortho specialist. No cast just a brace. I spent a lot of time doing embroidery with my left hand & a little with the right. I broke it 2 days after Christmas & I did not go back to work until May. I broke it at work. I fell over an empty box lol


----------



## dancin daisies (Jul 20, 2011)

Give it a try.But be careful,If it don,t feel right,leave it until it does.My husband fractured he,s right wrist and he tiled our bathroom walls while still in plaster,but I don,t know how long the plaster had been on at the time. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

Judy, I broke my right wrist last July (ulna and radius) and was in a cast up to my shoulder all summer. I know how painful it is. I didn't attempt any knitting or crocheting until I started therapy. Then I started with crochet, and worked my way into knitting again. I think it helped me get back the movement in my wrist. As soon as I was able to, I kept my fingers moving while it was in the cast. I hope you have a speedy recovery!
Another Judy


----------



## mcepiel (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't broken a wrist, but I know that to strengthen your muscles in that area you could get a rubber ball and squeeze it as an exercise - works for arthritis also.
Maybe when you're free from the plaster you could make some bread - kneading the dough will help get you back in shape also.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I broke my right wrist years ago. I continued to work. Had to operate a calculator and count money! Bank Teller. I managed to do that just fine, of course with some discomfort. You would be amazed at the number of people that asked me to make out their deposits for them!

Judy


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I at one time had a brace on my wrist, but never a cast. I
could crochet, but not knit. It was difficult at first.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


Kudos for even trying while being "plastered" (that made me laugh), and you typed very well too! 
Just another
Judi


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a brokem wrist but no cast. I began with a pin and an external fixator (a torture divice if ever that was one) and ended up with the end of the bones being held together with plates and screws and wearing a wrist brace. It may ache for a while. Just be sure to do all of the therapy after your cast is off. I have a very usable wrist that doesn't ache and I'm not sure whether I'm more grateful to the orthopedic surgeon or to the occupational therapist who got me going again afterwards. I began therapy a week after surgery and it was amazing how weak my fingers and hand was after even that short a time. I used my fingers the whole time I was in the fixator and the brace but I wouldn't have any use of my wrist without my therapist. Good luck on your recovery and do what you can craftwise.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

I've crocheted with a splint not quite as confining as a cast but still restricting. Have you ever considered trying the Knifty Knitter until your wrist is healed? You can use either hand and still have the enjoyment of crafting while you are on the mend!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

So sorry, and hope you will be back knitting and crocheting soon. Hugs

Mary


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Dear Rossi,

You will find yourself able to do just about anything you need to do, but the "wants" seem to cause the most pain. I fractured my right wrist when my 3rd child was an infant, and that was before widespread use of disposable diapers. Somehow kept all the kids fed and cleaned, but I don't think I was knitting then. And I didn't get much sympathy which still makes me mad! I'm not superwoman. :lol: :x


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Rossi, I am so sorry to hear of your injury.
In a way, I know how you feel. I had reconcstructive surgery on my left foot on the sixth of July. Cast is cumbersome and heavy. Two more weeks it will be removed and boot put on, but still can't get out of bed except to "powder room". He told us from beginning eight weeks off my feet.
It is frustrating having to depend on someone for everything. MY DH is wonderful, but as you said they don't do things like we do, and I, too, feel horrible saying that.
I will keep you close in my heart in prayer for a speedy recovery. Grab a good book and read, till you can stitch. I jjust finished a good mystery and am starting another.
Of coarse, I love browsing the web, too....Betty


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

had surgery on both wrists at the same time-couldn't knit or crochet for several weeks. it was interesting to see my hubbie and youngest grocery shop, etc. i couldn't open the refrigerator so he rigged a belt that i would put my arm through and while he was doing the delivery route he would leave me something to drink in the fridge that i could handle with both hands. to take a shower i put both hands inside the plastic wrapper that newspapers go in to keep dry & tied. he was glad to get me back to driving, doing my route, etc. years before i had an ankle in a cast for 9 wks.& he built a ramp (couldn't balance on the pesky crutches-fell off the porch on first try) & he put in the dish washer. Best thing he did he said


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Two years ago at xmas I broke my wrist too. By the time I got my cast off I had crocheted 2 baby blankets.Go for it. You'll need to prop the needle for awhile. I got good at using my left hand in the end. Good luck.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

When I broke my elbow and was in a cast for 4 months, I was able to cross stitch
Don't know if you do that and wasn't sure which wrist, but just hold the fabric and moving it will loosen up the fingers.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

mcepiel said:


> I haven't broken a wrist, but I know that to strengthen your muscles in that area you could get a rubber ball and squeeze it as an exercise - works for arthritis also.
> Maybe when you're free from the plaster you could make some bread - kneading the dough will help get you back in shape also.


A couple of other things to try, I started with a Nerf ball, the size you get for babies, I had to squish the ball and force it into my hand, and let it expand to stretch my fingers. Also get a can of silly putty, squeezing it will help improve your grip. I had almost NO mobility. My surgeon put in 2 plates and 7 screws. Both of the bones were shattered. Found out in Jan he didn't think I would have ANY use of it at all, No one told me to move my fingers, and I was afraid that I would tear the screws out if I did, so I did not move them at all.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> I had a brokem wrist but no cast. I began with a pin and an external fixator (a torture divice if ever that was one) and ended up with the end of the bones being held together with plates and screws and wearing a wrist brace. It may ache for a while. Just be sure to do all of the therapy after your cast is off. I have a very usable wrist that doesn't ache and I'm not sure whether I'm more grateful to the orthopedic surgeon or to the occupational therapist who got me going again afterwards. I began therapy a week after surgery and it was amazing how weak my fingers and hand was after even that short a time. I used my fingers the whole time I was in the fixator and the brace but I wouldn't have any use of my wrist without my therapist. Good luck on your recovery and do what you can craftwise.


I agree!!! My surgeon was a genious! But I think my physical therapist is the one that gave me use of my hand. I called him Ivan the Torturer, but I did all of my exercises, and I now have almost full mobility, still can't support my weight to do things like pushups, it won't bend that far.


----------



## knittingboardnut (May 16, 2011)

I actually learned to knit because I couldn't afford phusical therapy! I fell and broke both wrists (3 pins in each to fix) and had hard casts for a couple months .. not fun.. very hard to function and very humbling to say the least. Anyway, some friends were knitting and I asked if they would teach me. Turns out that knitting was THE BEST therapy for my wrists! Of course, do not try to knit immediately after. Give your wrist time to heal before stretching it again.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

mebo said:


> I had to switch to quilting and cross stitch about 10 years ago while I had a cast on from a bad car wreck. All left handed, and I am right handed. Kept me from going totally crazy while I healed for nearly 3 months. Slow and steady wins the race, and keeps your mind occupied.....
> 
> Sorry you're having to go through this. After 10 days, the pain should have ended. Is your cast too tight? Ask your doctor. I had that happen when I broke an arm once.
> 
> Yes, I am a klutz. No, my DH did not beat me, doctor.


LOL from one klutz to another I hear ya!! My husband uses a walking stick instead of a cane (it's about 4' tall) he has nerve damage and using a cane his hands and arm go numb. I used to tease him and call it a "wife beater" he asked me not to, he was afraid people that don't know us would believe me....especially while my wrist was in the brace.


----------



## finn55 (Jan 28, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> PattyH said:
> 
> 
> > I actually knit with a cast. Fortunately, it was my left wrist that was broken. Also cut and sewed a denim quilt. Funny to see me using my cast to hold down the ruler while cutting with the rotary cutter.
> ...


=^..^= EEEEEK! Please, please, please don't tell me your kids used a knitting needle to scratch inside their cast! If the skin gets broken, and infection sets in under the cast --- BIG PROBLEMS! A better idea when the "itchies" set in. . . 
is to set a blow drier on cool and direct the air into the cast. It's not as satisfying as scratching is, but a whole lot safer!  As a nurse, I've seen some ugly, ugly infections when any foreign object breaks the skin under a cast. We want all of our KP family to stay safe! =^..^= Carol and Felix


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

I have had a cast on I just stuck the hook down into the cast and off I went.Oh wait thats for the hand that holds the hook now for the one that holds the yarn, it is slower and you will pick up speed as you go. Do not tell your doctor, mine put on a larger cast so I could not do all of the things I wanted to do, Ha! did them anyways.
Rose


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

finn55 said:


> loisdenise said:
> 
> 
> > PattyH said:
> ...


That was about 16 years ago. It was a surprise to me when that knitting needle and a piece of a wooden ruler came out when the cast was cut off. My mind reeled thinking of possible pressure sores and infections. It's the kind of thing that only seems funny after at least a decade.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


The only time I have knit or crocheted while " plastered" involved steeking a sweater I had just spent 4 mo. knitting.
One of my Knitting friends suggested I have a glass of wine before cutting to get over the jitters. Actually took several glasses thus leading to a "plastered" state from liquid courage - but I did manage to cut the steek beautifully! 
Seriously, I have carpal tunnel in my right wrist and arthritis in both thumbs but have manages to knit - albeit very slowly- even with very stiff braces on.
You may be able to do a little -just dont overdo.
There is a video on YOUTUBE showing how to knit with only one hand.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes I broke my wrist and was able to crochet my 2 baby blankets, but to go back to work I did use phyical therapy. My bra was my biggest trial. I even tried to put it on by pulling it over my head already snapped. I would put my pants on by putting both hands inside the waistband and lifting up at the sametime. Elastic was my best friend.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


I shattered my left wrist early Dec 2010. I was not able to knit or crochet while in the cast. I sat and moved my fingers frequently to keep mobility. After the cast was off, I started crocheting for short periods of time with crochet thread. I was making snowflakes. I 4 months later had a consultation with a specialist. He looked VERY surprised at me and told me I was doing better than other patients he had who had LESS severe breaks than mine. Patients is hard, but you will survive just like I did. It was SO hard not being able to crochet or knit. AND I care round the clock for my grandson who turned 3 after I got hurt. Keep your chin up.


----------



## CarolynV (May 23, 2011)

Hi

My daughter did simple cross stitch while in plaster and it also strengthen the arm and wrist muscles immediatley after coming out of plaster 
Good luck and Best Wishes
Carolyn


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> Rossi said:
> 
> 
> > Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> ...


CaroleJS I did have a go at crochet but fingers felt v weak and it HURT. Can you remember how long pain lasts? I am still on pain killers. I think I would welcome an itch instead. 12 days since that fateful day! I appreciate all comments and support. I had just started knitting socks and am looking at inch I knitted longingly.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> Yes I broke my wrist and was able to crochet my 2 baby blankets, but to go back to work I did use phyical therapy. My bra was my biggest trial. I even tried to put it on by pulling it over my head already snapped. I would put my pants on by putting both hands inside the waistband and lifting up at the sametime. Elastic was my best friend.


carrottop71 I got dressed by myself today bra included I think it was a fluke. I held bra against body around the front and somehow hanaged to push hooks into eyes and then slip arms through, plastered one first- Success!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Rossi said:


> CaroleJS said:
> 
> 
> > Rossi said:
> ...


I do not remember how long the pain lasted. It was quite awhile, I believe it was around 1 week before the cast came off. There was still some pain, I had a brace after I got out of my cast. Then I had physical therapy. I started crocheting with thread when I got the brace. I was only able to crochet for like maybe 15 or 20 minutes at a time at first. I let the pain dictate how long I worked. The time did increase over time. I normally work with yarn and not with crochet thread. But, I wanted to get the fingers back working as quick as possible and this helped alot. I used a long knit needle's blunt end to satisfy my itches. It worked great. I understand your "pain" of having just starting a new project. I had just started a sweater for myself the night BEFORE I broke my wrist. Patience is difficult I know, but this is what you need. I would recommend waiting to crochet after the cast comes off. The cast was too restrictive for me to manipulate the yarn or thread. I sat while watching TV and moved my fingers in every motion that I could. I sometimes would use my right hand to hold fingers in postions that were difficult to do on their own. I was fearful of NOT being able to knit or crochet. So I did everything I could think of keeping pain in mind before I started physical therapy. Due to the type of injury I have, I am supposed to AVOID doing things that cause pain. I have no cartalige and it is therefore bone on bone. I have a brace made by the thearapist to control pain and still use my left hand. I will eventually have to have my wrist fused. But not until the pain is unbearable. I was surprised by the physical therapist, she told me I was a natural with my own physical therapy. So, DO pay attention to your pain level. Don't push yourself too far. Your recovery to be able to crochet depends on taking care of yourself during the healing. I cried numerous times out of frustration not being able to use my left hand. This was the first time I had ever had a cast and at the age of 52. OUCH ! ! ! ! Take care.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> Yes I broke my wrist and was able to crochet my 2 baby blankets, but to go back to work I did use phyical therapy. My bra was my biggest trial. I even tried to put it on by pulling it over my head already snapped. I would put my pants on by putting both hands inside the waistband and lifting up at the sametime. Elastic was my best friend.


I went without one unless I absolutely had to wear one. I would wear a jacket so that no one could tell there was no bra. Sweat pants were my best friend. Getting the britches and panties down to use the bathroom was REAL difficult at first. I sometimes had to ask hubby to help get them back up. OH SUCH A HELPLESS FELLING! ! !


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> finn55 said:
> 
> 
> > loisdenise said:
> ...


When I had my cast, I used a knit needle blunt end and I made sure there were no sharp spots, and I only gently rubbed. And I made sure the knit needle was plenty long so as not to loose my grip. Be safe and use caution along with common sense.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rossi I was in pain the whole time. After the cast came off My whole arm hurt at night and I couldn't sleep. The doctor told me to use one of those braces that people use for carple tunnel to keep my wrist straignt at night. It worked the first night. The next day no more pain. Remember the brace if you hurt at night after the cast comes off.


----------



## Nanna J (May 16, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Broken wrist still v painful after a week in plaster. 5 weeks to go. Has anyone managed to crochet whilst "plastered"? Consultant says keep fingers moving. They feel v weak at the moment but I am hoping they may become strong enough to try some crochet later. I love reading but miss being creative
> 
> Judy
> 
> ps left wrist :hunf:


I had a similar experience in 1978, so I feel for you. Following surgery to my right ring finger, my hand was encased almost to the elbow. With the tips of the middle and pointer fingers barely exposed, I soon found I was able to knit. It was slow and cumbersome, but probably saved my sanity. So as not to spoil any current projects due to altered tension, I just made smaller items, like hats for my children (then 3 & 5). Living in Sweden at the time, there wasn't much reading material available to me, so craft had to become my life-saver. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Once again thank you all for your stories and encouragement. I feel as though I have many friends around the world who share my hobby and understand how I feel. Bless you all lol Judy


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

When I broke my wrist, in 1995? the itch was so bad I started to cut holes in the cast,plaster at the time. When I went for a check the doctor changed the cast. then I just itched all over. had to take medicine to stop the itches then, and no more cutting holes in it either. man was I bummed.
Rose


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

When I was young, and had to wear plaster casts, I was a very active knitter. All I used my needles for was to stick inside that cast and scratch! The last few years, when I break something, the doctor puts on those removable casts. So much better....no more bath and shower worries.....depending on the break, the finger movement might help....hope you heal soon!


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

I had Carpal Tunal surgery 4 weeks ago and just got the brace off and it was hard not doing something so I figured I could sew since it was my left hand this time (already had the right done last year) haven't tryed to crochet or knit but soon very soon..good healing thoughts coming your way...Linda


----------



## wecarter (Jul 6, 2011)

I have had corpal tunnel surgery cast from elbow to wrist on right hand and steel pins for 8 weeks and crocheted/cross stitch. The trick is find a pattern that can be done loose stitching, that way you don't twist to fast


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Actually, the reason my mom taught me at the tender age of 5 to crochet was because every one of my fingers and one of the bones in my wrist were broken in a fall. Since then, I've crocheted with a cast on my arm.

If its your "crochet hook hand" and your fingers are mostly mobile and you can bend your index finger to your thumb, you should be able to crochet. Try holding your yarn differently and use your other hand to guide the yarn around the hook so you're not moving and twisting your wrist, but just bending and moving your fingers. Keep bending and wiggling your fingers alot too. It helps.

If you have a dog, get her/him to lick your fingers! It really works and it exercises them wonderfully. Also, drink comfrey tea as it helps healing bones.

Take care!


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Tried to crochet today. Managed 6 chain and had to stop because of pain. Also did about 20 stitches knitting. I can't see the point if its so painful. Surely we knit and crochet because we enjoy it? I will try in another week or so. Can't give up

I am getting quite quick at typing with one finger!


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

alucalind said:


> Actually, the reason my mom taught me at the tender age of 5 to crochet was because every one of my fingers and one of the bones in my wrist were broken in a fall. Since then, I've crocheted with a cast on my arm.
> 
> If its your "crochet hook hand" and your fingers are mostly mobile and you can bend your index finger to your thumb, you should be able to crochet. Try holding your yarn differently and use your other hand to guide the yarn around the hook so you're not moving and twisting your wrist, but just bending and moving your fingers. Keep bending and wiggling your fingers alot too. It helps.
> 
> ...


I will try comgrey tea. I do enjoy herb and fruit teas. Thank you for tips. I dont have a dog, will a grandchild do??


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

You just gave me a good giggle with the dog and grandchild thing! You can borrow one of my dogs! I'm with you, if it hurts, give it a rest for a few days, and then try again! I'm still smiling from that comment!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Rossi said:


> alucalind said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the reason my mom taught me at the tender age of 5 to crochet was because every one of my fingers and one of the bones in my wrist were broken in a fall. Since then, I've crocheted with a cast on my arm.
> ...


Can you get a grand-kid to lick your fingers? Wow!!! I think the tongue needs to be a bit more muscular though


----------

